# Ford 800 series maintenance and repair



## ol-blue

I just bought a Ford 850 and know little about it. I would like to get a book or other helpful sources to help with fluid changes and other adjustments. Maybe small repairs also. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## RBORGES66

I got an 800 with my house -- if you find a good answer let me know. I see mine has the 2 position clutch and the two brakes on the right side -- missing the emergency brake where i see the spline but no lever??

I am wondering the same stuff myself and i think the alternator might be gone killing the battery -- i have found some manuals on ebay, but i havent figured out the serial numbers yety to know which one to buy?

If i find anything i will let you know,

Rick


----------



## RBORGES66

Old Ford Tractor Specifications and Data

found this website -- has quite abit of stuff??

Rick


----------



## gearhead

Short of getting the factory service manual I'd recommend getting an I&T manual. They're available through many sources online, at many farm & fleet type stores, and even through some equipment dealers. Priced pretty reasonable, too.


----------



## bosbull

RBORGES66 said:


> I got an 800 with my house -- if you find a good answer let me know. I see mine has the 2 position clutch and the two brakes on the right side -- missing the emergency brake where i see the spline but no lever??
> 
> I am wondering the same stuff myself and i think the alternator might be gone killing the battery -- i have found some manuals on ebay, but i havent figured out the serial numbers yety to know which one to buy?
> 
> If i find anything i will let you know,
> 
> Rick


 Don't think it had an emergency brake. I'm just finishing a rebuilr on my 800 engine


----------



## jen123

I would suggest you get the tractor parts manual they're available through many sources online, at many farm & fleet type stores, and even through some equipment dealers in cheap prices


----------



## shane7618

guys the serial # is on the left side above the starter on the flat area of the trans . Also if you restore the tractor you will find that a master parts manual will be very helpful .


----------



## shane7618

you can check out my restoration progress on my 850 1955 ford at the album section


----------



## RBORGES66

*800 powermaster fluid types*

I bought a manual,

Found an unreadable serial number above the starter,

did a bunch of stuff to the tractor,

but i dont see where in the manual it tells you what type:

hydraulic fluid

transmission fluid - 5 speed

differential fluid

everytime i go to TSC or Rural King i ask what type hydraulic fluid does my 800 powermaster use - nobody knows the answer?

the FO-20 or whatever the manual is gives capacities not types??

my three point isn't raising except when i get to the top so i know its getting low-the easy thing would be to throw the all purpose hydraulic fluid in there but i dont want to muck things up and damage anything with the wrong fluid?

My serial number doesn't allow me to narrow down the year - as some fine person ground it down to much - i may have to use paint remover and hightlight to see if i can get the serial number - yes above the started mount.


can anybody help - i feel like i bought the manual and its kinda vague or assuming you know allot?

thanx in advance,

rick


----------



## sixbales

Most guys today use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D in all three compartments, transmission, hydraulics, and rear differential. This became a Ford accepted practice years after these tractors were built. Considering potential leakage between compartments, and mixing of fluids, this is a logical solution. You can get UTF fluid at Tractor Supply Stores, Auto Part Stores, Wal-Mart, etc. 

If you want to maintain your 800 to original specifications, use UTF in the hydraulics compartment, and 90/140 wgt gear oil in the transmission and rear differential. 

Don't forget to put gear oil in the steering gearbox.

You can get an Operator's Manual for your Ford 800 on ebay for about $25.


----------



## RBORGES66

I appreciate the information - do you know exactly what manual? I bought the FO-20 i think it is - but it seems to be for the tractor guy at the shop who already knows whats going on, i know allot about cars and rebuilt many motors from chevy and my big block ford for my 65 galaxy i should have never gotten rid of.

I just dont want to waste money on the wrong manual = fo-20 seemed small and is short to the point.

Thanx for the help


----------



## harry16

OK, I'm going to give you a list of manuals. You be the judge of what you think you should have.

1. Owner/Operator's manual. This manual came originally with the tractor, and should explain how to operate and maintain the tractor. You can get for about $25. See ebay item No. 230818316514

2. I&T Shop Manual. This is what your FO-20 manual is. I use a similar I&T manual. About 100 pages. Skimps on details sometimes. Usually about $35.

3. Ford Service Manual. This type of manual should provide complete procedural details for every repair you want to do on your 800. Usually 500+ pages or more. Price varies ~ $100+. See item No. 300864898455 on ebay

Tractor parts suppliers often have a good stock of manuals. Ebay also has them.


----------



## RBORGES66

Thanks, purchased the no1 manual above, will keep this and look for the more expensive one on a deal some website.

appreciate the help, allot of people say get it on ebay? there's allot on ebay.

Rick


----------



## fixou812

There's a site for downloading manuals ,t seems good but i have never used it.
I could findit ifyour interisted


----------



## RBORGES66

Sounds good to me, i would be interested in learning anything.

I bought the UTF for now - i have a leak in the rear drivers side, i read some on the FO-20 book about removing and replacing the seal. It seems gleen over details but doesn't look too hard.

Thanks for the Input


Rick


----------



## mipizon

I have a ford 800 with hydralic or Oil leaking where the tackonmeter cable would be. Why is my question never leaked from that place before?


----------

